# Has anyone ever heard anything on using Chorulon?



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone used hCG in p's?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

never heard of it.....link me


----------



## pirahnabreeder01 (Oct 4, 2004)

here you go leasure its a human hormone used to induced ovarie mataration and testoserone in animals http://www.intervet.co.uk/Products_Public/...t_Datasheet.asp

god had one to many posted that with out the link


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no.....never heard of anyone using drugs to get better yeilds.....works fine how we do it.


----------

